# ALSO dedicated to Adlersmommy [PIC HEAVY!]



## kariii (Nov 16, 2008)

*INSPIRATION FROM THIS PHOTO:*







*My take on it*:

Products used:






















*The Results & end product:*


----------



## kariii (Nov 16, 2008)

FORGOT TO ADD: also for foundation I use 190 to paint (lol) and 187 to buff in.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful eyes!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 16, 2008)

This is beautiful! You absolutely nailed it.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Freaking amazing look!  You are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

amazing job! looks great!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 16, 2008)

very pretty!!!


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 16, 2008)

i love the way you apply your eyeliner!!


----------



## kariii (Nov 16, 2008)

really? I feel I need SO much practice.. I just started using fluidlines.. I had always been a pencil girl. TY so much everyone!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Nov 16, 2008)

You definitely nailed it! Amazing.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)

*falls over* This is AMAZING!  You are stunning and this looks so beautiful.  Fabulous!


----------



## nikki (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow!!!  I love it!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

dang girl you look fuh-iine!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 16, 2008)

hott....nd i love ur earrings!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG this is beautiful! you have skills


----------



## amyzon (Nov 16, 2008)

This is so sexy!  I'd really like to try it out!


----------



## franimal (Nov 16, 2008)

Stunning!!! I really love the lippie, must go get!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 16, 2008)

this is gooooorgeous!!!! and so are you! you're very talented


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

absolute hotness


----------



## Bianca (Nov 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 17, 2008)

Awwww I <3 it! I realllly need to post mine. LOL! You did an AWESOME job! Come do mine for my bday on friday! hahaha <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Excellent JOB!! Love it....


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow! This looks great!! Soo beautiful!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## n_c (Nov 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 17, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous.


----------



## blkayznempress (Nov 17, 2008)

This look is hott!


----------



## mello (Nov 17, 2008)

I love to see people's take on looks. They're always so different, but amazing. Yours definitely looks diferent than the above pic, but it still looks fantastic! You really made it your own and it's gorgeous. Awesome job!


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 17, 2008)

So nice! I loveeee the way those colors look on your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a question though that I've actually been wondering looking at everybodys FOTD's - how do you use so many colors on one application? It seems when I do my makeup the most I use is 3!

Thanks in advance


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 17, 2008)

VERY pretty! I like your version better!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 17, 2008)

Awsome!  Looks VERY pretty!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## kariii (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_So nice! I loveeee the way those colors look on your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a question though that I've actually been wondering looking at everybodys FOTD's - how do you use so many colors on one application? It seems when I do my makeup the most I use is 3!

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm known to layer, like I used mulch to get a brownish crease but it wasn't dark enough so I layered shadowy lady on top in crease to make it darker. I used espresso in beginning but it was too matte and looked weird because the lid (ricepaper) was so bright..I kind of just keep going until I like it if that makes any sense?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2008)

Gosh, love this!! 
I definitely need to try this look too!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 19, 2008)

You are soooo pretty & you totally nailed the look!!!!!


----------



## makeba (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN YOU ROCKED IT!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 19, 2008)

That´s so gorgeous, especially the lipcolour! 
Was Partyline l/s a LE?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 19, 2008)

On Point .... Loving It


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 19, 2008)

Seriously beautiful!


----------



## KatRosier (Nov 19, 2008)

Very pretty. Can you do a tut on how you did the lower liner please?


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh a lil different from the pic but i like yours better!!! You look Beautifullll


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 19, 2008)

wow!! u did AWESOME, plus ur gorgeous!

and where did u get those earrings?


----------



## kariii (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_That´s so gorgeous, especially the lipcolour!
Was Partyline l/s a LE?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_Very pretty. Can you do a tut on how you did the lower liner please?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_wow!! u did AWESOME, plus ur gorgeous!

and where did u get those earrings?_

 

Partyline is in the cremesheen.

I will try to do a tuturial (I work full time and go to school full time! :[ )

I'm pretty sure I got them at claire's.


Thank you everyone!


----------



## Distinque (Nov 20, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 20, 2008)

sexy and soooo beautiful!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 20, 2008)

very pretty look and its just as nice as the other one. You did a great job!!!!

so on the mobile lid - did you use ricepaper only? 

yeah id love to see a tutorial on this too!!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Jan 5, 2009)

stunning !!


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 5, 2009)

You nailed it hon... great job!

Now go to a tutorial!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## jennyjen1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would love to see a tutorial as well!  This is a great look.


----------



## Azul (Jan 15, 2009)

this is great, thank you for posting it.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

so beautful! wow


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 16, 2009)

thats gorgeous! love love love the lips.


----------



## bsquared (Jan 16, 2009)

lovely


----------



## bsquared (Jan 16, 2009)

i love it! great job


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 16, 2009)

omg i love your eyes!! and your lashes!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 21, 2009)

love the look - you did a great job! stunning...

p.s. who is the girl in the inspiration pic? id love to be inspired by more of her looks too!!


----------



## kariii (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not sure, a MAC employee that someone on the forum had posted photos of. I think adlersmommy. She has some amazing looks on the mac comestics part of facebook, like a group or something. This was a while back! TY everyone


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

purdyyyy


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 24, 2009)

damn i love it!


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 24, 2009)

really gorgeous.


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------

